# (Abandoned babies) Are they Rats or Squirrels?



## ratatta (Aug 2, 2009)

I found these 5 babies abandoned inside of a gift bag in the shed. I originally suspected them to be Squirrels but after looking at pictures online I can't decide if these babies are squirrels or rats; the two look very similar at this age.

Can anyone confirm whether these cute babies are Squirrels or Rats? Thanks!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are your plans for them?


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

will they let u pick them up?
r they friendly?
how old do u think they r?


----------



## ratatta (Aug 2, 2009)

My current plan is to nurse them and then release them back into the wild when they are healthy and mature. I thought these were baby squirrels when I first saw them but when I went online to look at baby squirrel pics and then came across baby rat pics I was confused. 

Since I thought they were squirrels I read up on them and went out to pick up some supplies for them, until now when I came across the baby rat pics, I dont know if they are rats or squirrels. If they are rats then Im sure there is a method of nursing them thats different from squirrels.

They are very friendly and dont bite, they are very very small. They dont mind me picking them up, they just roll around and look for warmth between my fingers. I'm not sure how old they are, but my guess is 1 week old. The more I look at them and compare them to pictures the more they look like rats but i wanted to be sure so I asked.. What do you guys think?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I think they are rats. Other members will know how to care for them. You can also put them back as their mother will come back for them.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Ya im pretty sure those are definitely rats, not squirrels. I looked up baby squirrels and they are some strange looking animals..lol..nothing like these babies. But yes i know memebers have taken care of baby wild rats on here before, so id ask around.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Until you get some replies, these may be useful for you:

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/orphans.htm
http://www.ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------

